# Sticky  Articles on FF



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We are always looking for good quality articles on FF.

If you can pen something at around 700 words+ then we may be interested in publishing it here!

It could be a factual piece (needs quality references) or a blog style article on infertility, the pressures, the government, post code lottery etc!

So if your interested then let us know what you would like to do, and we may even be able to offer a small thank you 

Fertility Articles:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=181.0


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Oh and if you would like to see something in particular then let us know - we may well write it for you!


----------

